# BoDoodle Shooting Staff



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

I just got my renewal in the mail yesterday


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Wendy told me Blaine was working on finishing them... should know something soon


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

TTT

anyone heard anything heard from Blaine?


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

I just recieved a email and they said hopefully in the next couple of weeks everything will be out. Everyone will be notified whether or not they make it. They are running a little behind so hopefully something soon.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

haven't heard anything yet

How bout you


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

nothin yet


----------



## bmbowman (Oct 6, 2007)

I have not heard or seen anything from them.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

yea..i'll have twinsfan call them


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Have you heard anything yet??


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

nope


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I called today and had no answer.

Twinsfan called and had no answer as well.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I made it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Twinsfan made it!

Chase


----------



## bmbowman (Oct 6, 2007)

did you call or did they email you


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I called


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

They said that the results have been sent out by mail and should be to everyone by the end of the week or the first of next week.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

I called and got told there was no list yet and they was trying to get the stuff out by the end of the week?????


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Well.. wendy herself told me that I made it and my contract and papers will be here this week or next


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

not doubting you cuz just relaying what i was told....................


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

anybody got anything yet


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

nope should be here this week.


----------



## bmbowman (Oct 6, 2007)

I called today cause my email has been jacked-up. Wendy said maybe latter this week if not next, They have been really busy they are working on it. I really think it will be after X-MAS . but you know SANTA might bring it to us.
To ALL THE AT Members Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. Good luck to all archers this 2009 season.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you too!

I just want to know what level I'm on!


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

anything in the mail yet??


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

notta thang


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I got my papers...I'm on Bronze Level..

Chase


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

congrats chase now i am waiting on the mailman LOL


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*I'm In !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Got my papers in the mail. I'm a Bronze. Can't wait to get my new rest. Great company, I've been using their rests for years.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

*I'm IN*

I got my papers today. I am so glad to be a part of the Bodoodle staff. 

Bronze level. ????

Do they send you a rest at bronze level??
What is the difference in speed fins and the hunter fins?? Is it just the curve in the fins at the tip??


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

JSTHNTN said:


> I got my papers today. I am so glad to be a part of the Bodoodle staff.
> 
> Bronze level. ????
> 
> ...


you do not get a free rest just any rests at retail price.


----------



## pro88 (Feb 5, 2008)

How many levels are they. In what order. And what do you gat with that order?


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Gold- 3 free
Silver- 1 free
Bronze/Field- buy them


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Happy New Year!!! Got our papers on Wednesday...silver level for me and my husband!!! Yeah! Love my Bodoodle!!! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## emtarcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Bronze Level for me!! Awesome rests


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

Bronze here as well got my letter on Sat. Congrats all and good luck with the up and coming year!!!!!!! Hope to see some of yall on the range 

What shoots will you guys and gals be making?????

Bulldog


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

We will be at all the ASAs this year!!! Can't wait...I will be on Womens Hunter range and my husband will be on Open B. Good luck to all~


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I will make almost all ASAs

NFAA Indoor Championship

IBO- Bedford and mabe nelsonville

I will also be shooting some Bowfishing Tourneys!

Chase


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ChaseBaker said:


> I will make almost all ASAs
> 
> NFAA Indoor Championship
> 
> ...


Man I wish I was 15 again.


----------

